# Coding Analyst



## Nicosia (Aug 27, 2008)

One of our OB doctors recently performed an elective c-sectioin, is there a valid diagnosis code?

B.


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Aug 28, 2008)

use a delivery code 6xx.xx and a v code for outcome of child (ren)



Nicosia said:


> One of our OB doctors recently performed an elective c-sectioin, is there a valid diagnosis code?
> 
> B.


----------



## mmunoz21 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Elective C-section*

C-section Dx you could use 669.71  C-section delivery without mention of indication


----------

